# [gelöst] Mausrad tot... :-(

## uhai

Seit ein paar tagen ist hier das Mausrad tot. Als mittlere Taste wird es erkannt, aber scrollen geht  nicht mehr. Ob das mit dem Xorg-ServerUpdate zusammenhängt, kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Rechner war die meiste Zeit über Weihnachten von meiner Tochter belegt.

Hier mal die xorg.conf:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#    Load       "dbe"

     Load       "glx"

#     Load      "type1"

#     Load      "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

#Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option     "standby time"  "20"

#    Option     "suspend time"  "30"

#    Option     "off time"      "60"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Belinea"

        Option  "DPMS"

        Modeline        "1280x800_60.00"  83.46 1280 1344 1480  1680  800  801  804  808 -HSync +VSync

        Modeline        "1024x768_60.00"  64.11  1024  1080  1184  1344  768  769  772 795 -HSync +VSync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia Geforce2 8400 GS"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "nvidia Geforce2 8400 GS"

    Monitor     "Belinea"

    DefaultDepth 24

        SubSEction "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1280x800_60.00" "1024x768_60.00" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1280x800_60.00" "1024x768_60.00" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "Xinerama"      "0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

        Option  "RENDER"        "Enable"

        Option  "RANDR"         "Enable"

EndSection

# ************************************************************************

# InputDevices mit Evdev-Treiber (ohne hal)

# ************************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

       driver         "evdev"

       Option         "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:12.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse

       Option         "Name"   "2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

     Identifier "mouse-all"

     MatchIsPointer "on"

     Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

Eigentlich sollte das über evdev doch klappen, oder? Die Sache mit hal/ohne hal hat mich ein wenig verwirrt....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Jan 30, 2011 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Du solltest ab xorg-1.9 eigentlich eine Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf haben. Und da drin gibt's sowas:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Mouse"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

----------

## uhai

ok, das könnte daran liegen, dass ich keine echte Migration gemacht habe. Das xorg-Update ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen.

man evdev hilft, oder?

uhai

<edit>komisch, das Verzeichnis xorg.conf.d fehlt hier komplett.. ??</edit>

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal ob dir der Xorg-server 1.9 Upgrade Guide zunächst weiterhilft. Für weiteres siehe auch in der "man xorg.conf"

/edit

Ansonsten schau auch mal in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log  im Abschnitt der Eingabegeräte, dort sollte ersichtlich sein was Xorg und udev  wirklich mit deiner Mouse machen.

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> Du solltest ab xorg-1.9 eigentlich eine Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf haben

 

Dem xorg ist es egal, ob du das direkt in die xorg.conf schreibst oder in einer der Dateien in xorg.conf.d. Meine Sachen stehen auch alle in der Hauptconfig -- bin kein sonderlicher Freund von Infos, die auf 1001 Datei verteilt sind.

Zu beachten ist aber auch noch, dass ferner die Dateien aus /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d (Pfad ähnlich - sitz gerade nicht vor einem aktuellen System) miteingelesen werden  :Smile: . Genaueres sagt die manpage  :Smile: 

P.S: Xorg.0.log ist teilweise nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ich hatte zB ein Typo bei mir, weswegen meine Tastatur nicht funktionierte. In der log stand aber kein Wort davon.

----------

## uhai

Geholfen hat die Funkmaus zu resetten..

Erklären kann ich mir das aber nicht. Seitdem ich den Nager aus und wieder eingeschalten habe, funktioniert das Mausrad wieder...

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

